# Belkin Wireless PCMCIA F5D6020 ver:3000uk Problems

## milkman4

I'm having some fun and games with my wireless card...

My System

I am running gentoo-dev-sources, kernel-2.6.5-gentoo-r1.  The machine itself is a Compaq Presario 2100 (AMD).

PCMCIA Slot

Because of the kernel version I cannot emerge pcmcia-cs without pcmcia enabled in the kernel, so I do not have the option of using the pcmcia-cs modules for my pcmcia slot.  I beleive the slot itself is a yenta-compatable card.  Here are the two pages from the kernel config (PCMCIA/CardBus support and Wireless LAN ...):

```
<*> PCMCIA/CardBus support

[*]   Enable PCMCIA debugging

<*>   CardBus yenta-compatible bridge support

< >   i82092 compatible bridge support

< >   Databook TCIC host bridge support
```

Wireless PCMCIA Card

```
[*] Wireless LAN drivers (non-hamradio) & Wireless Extensions

---   Wireless 802.11b ISA/PCI cards support

<*>   Hermes chipset 802.11b support (Orinoco/Prism2/Symbol)

---   Wireless 802.11b Pcmcia/Cardbus cards support

<*>   Hermes PCMCIA card support
```

The box that I have tells me that my wireless card is a F5D6020 ver:3000uk, I do not know if that means it's a version 3, or what.  I have done some digging and found what chip each card is:

ver 1 - Prism

ver 2 - Amtel

ver 3 - Realtek

It also marks the ver 3 card as "Cardbus" instead of PCMCIA (what is the difference?)

When I put the Wireless Card in I get no new messages in /var/log/messages.  cardctl gives these outputs:

```
hallnet-elps2 root # cardctl ident

Socket 0:

  no product info available

hallnet-elps2 root # cardctl status

Socket 0:

  3.3V CardBus card

  function 0: [ready]

```

So it can obviously see the card (function 0: [ready]) but cannot read the information from the card.  I did an lspci -v with this card in and here's what it tells me:

```
02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Belkin Wireless PCMCIA Card - F5D6020 (rev 20)

        Subsystem: Belkin Wireless PCMCIA Card - F5D6020

        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 11

        I/O ports at 4000 [disabled] [size=256]

        Memory at 10000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=512]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2
```

PCMCIA USB 2.0 Card (A quick test)

I have tested my pcmcia slot with a USB 2.0 card.  Pluged it in and straight away it's up and running, no problems.  (Here are the new message from /var/log/messages, just in case there's anything useful in there)

```
Apr 21 21:05:28 hallnet-elps2 PCI: Enabling device 0000:02:00.0 (0000 -> 0002)

Apr 21 21:05:28 hallnet-elps2 ohci_hcd 0000:02:00.0: NEC Corporation USB

Apr 21 21:05:29 hallnet-elps2 PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:00.0 to 64

Apr 21 21:05:29 hallnet-elps2 ohci_hcd 0000:02:00.0: irq 11, pci mem cd9cc000

Apr 21 21:05:29 hallnet-elps2 ohci_hcd 0000:02:00.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

Apr 21 21:05:29 hallnet-elps2 hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

Apr 21 21:05:29 hallnet-elps2 hub 2-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

Apr 21 21:05:30 hallnet-elps2 PCI: Enabling device 0000:02:00.1 (0000 -> 0002)

Apr 21 21:05:30 hallnet-elps2 ohci_hcd 0000:02:00.1: NEC Corporation USB (#2)

Apr 21 21:05:30 hallnet-elps2 PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:00.1 to 64

Apr 21 21:05:30 hallnet-elps2 ohci_hcd 0000:02:00.1: irq 11, pci mem cd9ce000

Apr 21 21:05:30 hallnet-elps2 ohci_hcd 0000:02:00.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

Apr 21 21:05:30 hallnet-elps2 hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

Apr 21 21:05:30 hallnet-elps2 hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Apr 21 21:05:31 hallnet-elps2 PCI: Enabling device 0000:02:00.2 (0000 -> 0002)

Apr 21 21:05:31 hallnet-elps2 ehci_hcd 0000:02:00.2: NEC Corporation USB 2.0

Apr 21 21:05:31 hallnet-elps2 ehci_hcd 0000:02:00.2: irq 11, pci mem cd9d0000

Apr 21 21:05:31 hallnet-elps2 ehci_hcd 0000:02:00.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

Apr 21 21:05:31 hallnet-elps2 ehci_hcd 0000:02:00.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 0.95, driver 2003-Dec-29

Apr 21 21:05:31 hallnet-elps2 hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

Apr 21 21:05:31 hallnet-elps2 hub 4-0:1.0: 5 ports detected
```

Though cardctl is proving interesting:

```
hallnet-elps2 root # cardctl ident

Socket 0:

  no product info available

hallnet-elps2 root # cardctl status

Socket 0:

  3.3V CardBus card

  function 0: [ready]

  function 1: [ready]

  function 2: [ready]

```

I can still find out what the card is using lspci -v, well sort of (see Subsystem: Unknown device):

```
02:00.2 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB 2.0 (rev 02) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

        Subsystem: Unknown device 2027:0032

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 68, IRQ 11

        Memory at 10002000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2
```

The card tested fine, I swapped my mouse from the built-in usb socket to the one on the PCMCIA card and it was fine, my USB floppy and hard drive also checked out fine going through the PCMCIA card.

My Router's PCMCIA Wireless Card

I pulled the wireless card from my router (it uses PCMCIA card itself) and i did get an output from cardctl ident (but it is impractical to use this card as the router only recognises this one, and then I'd have no where for my wireless to connect top

```
hallnet-elps2 root # cardctl ident

Socket 0:

  product info: "INTERSIL", "HFA384x/IEEE", "Version 01.02", ""

  manfid: 0x0156, 0x0002

  function: 6 (network)

hallnet-elps2 root # cardctl status

Socket 0:

  3.3V 16-bit PC Card

  function 0: [ready], [bat low]
```

I've also tried to compile the Atmel drivers, and these seem to have put themselves into my system happily (/etc/pcmcia/atmel.conf now exists) but when I plug the card in I still get no response.

The card works fine in windows (albeit a lil slow to start up) but prefer to be in linux for the most of the work I want to use the laptop for.  I really would like to get wireless running in linux, without having to go and buy another card within a couple of weeks of getting the first.

I am unsure whether the problem resides with my card or the slot.

Any help most welcome!

References

- http://www.linux-wlan.org/docs/wlan_adapters.html.gz (Chip information)

- https://forums.gentoo.org/ (I have read through so many pages and I'm still having problems, no point really in listing them)

Perhaps useful information?

Here's the rest of the lspci -v (it's the same for both cases):

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc AGP Bridge [IGP 320M] (rev 13)

   Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, medium devsel, latency 32

   Memory at d4000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=64M]

   Memory at d0500000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=4K]

   I/O ports at 8090 [disabled] [size=4]

   Capabilities: [a0] AGP version 2.0

00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc PCI Bridge [IGP 320M] (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, medium devsel, latency 99

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=68

   I/O behind bridge: 00009000-00009fff

   Memory behind bridge: d0100000-d01fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: e0000000-efffffff

00:02.0 USB Controller: ALi Corporation USB 1.1 Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company: Unknown device 0024

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 9

   Memory at d0000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2

00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: ALi Corporation M5451 PCI AC-Link Controller Audio Device (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company: Unknown device 0024

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 5

   I/O ports at 8400 [size=256]

   Memory at d0001000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2

00:07.0 ISA bridge: ALi Corporation M1533 PCI to ISA Bridge [Aladdin IV]

   Subsystem: ALi Corporation ALI M1533 Aladdin IV ISA Bridge

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 1

00:08.0 Modem: ALi Corporation M5457 AC'97 Modem Controller (prog-if 00 [Generic])

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company: Unknown device 0024

   Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 3

   Memory at d0002000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   I/O ports at 8800 [size=256]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

00:0a.0 CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ6912 Cardbus Controller

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company: Unknown device 0024

   Flags: bus master, stepping, slow devsel, latency 168, IRQ 11

   Memory at 80000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=05, sec-latency=176

   Memory window 0: 81000000-81100000 (prefetchable)

   Memory window 1: 10000000-103ff000

   I/O window 0: 00003000-0000307f

   I/O window 1: 00004000-000040ff

   16-bit legacy interface ports at 0001

00:10.0 IDE interface: ALi Corporation M5229 IDE (rev c4) (prog-if b0)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company: Unknown device 0024

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32

   I/O ports at 8080 [size=16]

   Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2

00:11.0 Bridge: ALi Corporation M7101 PMU

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company: Unknown device 0024

   Flags: medium devsel

00:12.0 Ethernet controller: National Semiconductor Corporation DP83815 (MacPhyter) Ethernet Controller

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company: Unknown device 0024

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 90, IRQ 11

   I/O ports at 8c00 [size=256]

   Memory at d0004000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Expansion ROM at <unassigned> [disabled] [size=64K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility U1 (prog-if 00 [VGA])

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company: Unknown device 0024

   Flags: bus master, stepping, fast Back2Back, 66Mhz, medium devsel, latency 66, IRQ 10

   Memory at e0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

   I/O ports at 9000 [size=256]

   Memory at d0100000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

   Expansion ROM at <unassigned> [disabled] [size=128K]

   Capabilities: [58] AGP version 2.0

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2
```

And why not, here is my dmesg:

```
Linux version 2.6.5-gentoo-r1 (root@hallnet-elps2) (gcc version 3.3.2 20031218 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.2-r5, propolice-3.3-7)) #19 Wed Apr 21 20:26:26 BST 2004

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000d0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000000bef0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000bef0000 - 000000000beff000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000beff000 - 000000000bf00000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000bf00000 - 000000000c000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fffc0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

190MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 48880

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 44784 pages, LIFO batch:10

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 PTLTD                                     ) @ 0x000f7450

ACPI: RSDT (v001 PTLTD    RSDT   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x0bef8bf5

ACPI: FADT (v001 ATI    Raptor   0x06040000 ATI  0x000f4240) @ 0x0befee2b

ACPI: BOOT (v001 PTLTD  $SBFTBL$ 0x06040000  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x0befee9f

ACPI: SSDT (v001 PTLTD  POWERNOW 0x06040000  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x0befeec7

ACPI: DSDT (v001    ATI U1_M1535 0x06040000 MSFT 0x0100000d) @ 0x00000000

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: auto BOOT_IMAGE=Gentoo(bs) ro root=304 mtrr

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 1024 (order 10: 8192 bytes)

Detected 1855.350 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Memory: 188408k/195520k available (2864k kernel code, 6484k reserved, 1008k data, 160k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 3670.01 BogoMIPS

Dentry cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

checking if image is initramfs...it isn't (ungzip failed); looks like an initrd

Freeing initrd memory: 288k freed

CPU:     After generic identify, caps: 0383f9ff c1cbf9ff 00000000 00000000

CPU:     After vendor identify, caps: 0383f9ff c1cbf9ff 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU:     After all inits, caps: 0383f9ff c1cbf9ff 00000000 00000020

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU: AMD mobile AMD Athlon(tm) XP2500+ stepping 00

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd87b, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040326

ACPI: IRQ9 SCI: Level Trigger.

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGPB._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 6 *10)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 7 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 6 10)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 6 10)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 6 10)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 7 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs *3 4 6 10)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs *5 7)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKU] (IRQs 3 4 6 10)

ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC0] (gpe 24)

SCSI subsystem initialized

Linux Kernel Card Services

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usbfs

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hub

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKU] enabled at IRQ 9

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] enabled at IRQ 3

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: No IRQ known for interrupt pin A of device 0000:00:10.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 10

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: if you experience problems, try using option 'pci=noacpi' or even 'acpi=off'

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xe0000000, mapped to 0xcc80e000, size 16384k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=41

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:51a9

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: directcolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

Simple Boot Flag at 0x36 set to 0x1

Machine check exception polling timer started.

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.6 [Flags: R/O].

udf: registering filesystem

ATI Northbridge, reserving I/O ports 0x3b0 to 0x3bb.

Activating ISA DMA hang workarounds.

ACPI: AC Adapter [ACAD] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery absent)

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1 C2)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (64 C)

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: PC Speaker

i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 10.12.

serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19: looking for picture.... found (1024x768, 295602 bytes, v3).

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 74x46

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected Ati IGP320/M chipset

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 148M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xd4000000

[drm] Initialized radeon 1.9.0 20020828 on minor 0

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS1 at I/O 0x8828 (irq = 3) is a 8250

ttyS2 at I/O 0x8840 (irq = 3) is a 8250

ttyS3 at I/O 0x8850 (irq = 3) is a 8250

ttyS4 at I/O 0x8860 (irq = 3) is a 8250

ttyS5 at I/O 0x8870 (irq = 3) is a 8250

Using anticipatory io scheduler

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

natsemi dp8381x driver, version 1.07+LK1.0.17, Sep 27, 2002

  originally by Donald Becker <becker@scyld.com>

  http://www.scyld.com/network/natsemi.html

  2.4.x kernel port by Jeff Garzik, Tjeerd Mulder

eth0: NatSemi DP8381[56] at 0xcd83a000, 00:0b:cd:e8:2f:ee, IRQ 11.

orinoco.c 0.13e (David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au> and others)

orinoco_cs.c 0.13e (David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au> and others)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Warning: ATI Radeon IGP Northbridge is not yet fully tested.

ALI15X3: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:10.0

ACPI: No IRQ known for interrupt pin A of device 0000:00:10.0

ALI15X3: chipset revision 196

ALI15X3: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x8080-0x8087, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x8088-0x808f, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:pio

hda: TOSHIBA MK3021GAS, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hdc: TOSHIBA DVD-ROM SD-R2312, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 58605120 sectors (30005 MB), CHS=58140/16/63, UDMA(100)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, DMA

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:00:0a.0 [103c:0024]

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x04b8, PCI irq 11

Socket status: 30000828

ohci_hcd: 2004 Feb 02 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 64 td 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: ALi Corporation USB 1.1 Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: irq 9, pci mem cd842000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hiddev

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.4rc2 (Tue Mar 30 08:19:30 2004 UTC).

ALSA device list:

  #0: ALI 5451 at 0x8400, irq 5

oprofile: using timer interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 1024 buckets, 8Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 32768)

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (1527 buckets, 12216 max) - 296 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

RAMDISK: Couldn't find valid RAM disk image starting at 0.

found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using address 2

scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

  Vendor: TEAC      Model: FD-05PUB          Rev: 2000

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

USB Mass Storage device found at 2

Reiserfs journal params: device hda4, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

reiserfs: checking transaction log (hda4) for (hda4)

Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 160k freed

usb 1-2: new low speed USB device using address 3

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech Optical USB Mouse] on usb-0000:00:02.0-2

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/hda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1

NTFS volume version 3.1.

eth0: link up.

eth0: Setting full-duplex based on negotiated link capability.

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19: looking for picture.... found (1024x768, 295566 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 0 changed to on

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19: looking for picture.... found (1024x768, 295566 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 1 changed to on

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19: looking for picture.... found (1024x768, 295566 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 2 changed to on

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19: looking for picture.... found (1024x768, 295566 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 3 changed to on

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19: looking for picture.... found (1024x768, 295566 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 4 changed to on

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19: looking for picture.... found (1024x768, 295566 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 5 changed to on

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19: looking for picture.... found (1024x768, 295566 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 11 changed to on

mtrr: 0xe0000000,0x4000000 overlaps existing 0xe0000000,0x1000000

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

PCI: Enabling device 0000:02:00.0 (0000 -> 0002)

ohci_hcd 0000:02:00.0: NEC Corporation USB

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:00.0 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:02:00.0: irq 11, pci mem cd9cc000

ohci_hcd 0000:02:00.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

PCI: Enabling device 0000:02:00.1 (0000 -> 0002)

ohci_hcd 0000:02:00.1: NEC Corporation USB (#2)

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:00.1 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:02:00.1: irq 11, pci mem cd9ce000

ohci_hcd 0000:02:00.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

PCI: Enabling device 0000:02:00.2 (0000 -> 0002)

ehci_hcd 0000:02:00.2: NEC Corporation USB 2.0

ehci_hcd 0000:02:00.2: irq 11, pci mem cd9d0000

ehci_hcd 0000:02:00.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

ehci_hcd 0000:02:00.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 0.95, driver 2003-Dec-29

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 5 ports detected

ohci_hcd 0000:02:00.0: remove, state 1

usb usb2: USB disconnect, address 1

ohci_hcd 0000:02:00.0: USB HC TakeOver failed!

ohci_hcd 0000:02:00.0: USB bus 2 deregistered

ohci_hcd 0000:02:00.1: remove, state 0

usb usb3: USB disconnect, address 1

ohci_hcd 0000:02:00.1: USB bus 3 deregistered

ehci_hcd 0000:02:00.2: remove, state 1

usb usb4: USB disconnect, address 1

ehci_hcd 0000:02:00.2: USB bus 4 deregistered
```

----------

## brodo

 *milkman4 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> It also marks the ver 3 card as "Cardbus" instead of PCMCIA (what is the difference?)
> 
> 

 

CardBus means a 32-bit PCI-like card, PCMCIA is a 16-bit ISA-like card. 

 *milkman4 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> So it can obviously see the card (function 0: [ready]) but cannot read the information from the card.  I did an lspci -v with this card in and here's what it tells me:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

That's not surprisingly -- cardctl/cardmgr only handles 16-bit PCMCIA cards, not CardBus cards. PCI hotplugging does 32-bit CardBus cards on its own.

 *milkman4 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PCMCIA USB 2.0 Card (A quick test)
> 
> I have tested my pcmcia slot with a USB 2.0 card.

 

'cause you probably had the usb PCI- ohci driver all ready in your kernel...

 *milkman4 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> My Router's PCMCIA Wireless Card
> 
> I pulled the wireless card from my router (it uses PCMCIA card itself) and i did get an output from cardctl ident (but it is impractical to use this card as the router only recognises this one, and then I'd have no where for my wireless to connect top
> ...

 

Not suprisingly, it's a PCMCIA card instead of a CardBus card, and thus prints out info in cardctl. Probably you also had the proper driver for this one built in your kernel.

So, the real problem is finding the right PCI driver for your CardBus wireless card. You may want to look at http://www.hpl.hp.com/personal/Jean_Tourrilhes/Linux/ and search for the Realtek chipset you said was in this card.

----------

## pakkypnut

At this time, the f5d6020 v3 does not have any drivers that it can call it's own. There is apparantly someone developing drivers for this card, and I think its for the 2.6 kernel release. 

The card contains a realtek chip (rtl8180) for which realtek have released some drivers for linux at www.realtek.com.tw

www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloads1-3.aspx?Keyword=8180

Take note of the particular version you require, and you'll have to patch one of the files to have the correct PCI device ID (belkin saw fit to put in their own numbers - 1799:6020)

however, i have tried this in three differing distributions with mixed results, sometimes I think I have got it working , other times it just freezes my machine for a total lockout.

hope this tidbit of useless info helps[/url]

----------

## milkman4

 *pakkypnut wrote:*   

> Take note of the particular version you require, and you'll have to patch one of the files to have the correct PCI device ID (belkin saw fit to put in their own numbers - 1799:6020)

 

How do I find what version I require?  Which file needs patching?  And how do I patch the file?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Over the past few days I have contacted both Belkin and Realtek.  I can now confirm that my F5D6020 is a version 3, and is using a realtek chipset.  I looked on the realtek website and there are no 2.6 drivers so I emailed them, their response was short and somewhat cryptic.

 *Belkin wrote:*   

> We suggest that you first determine the version of the wireless card.  The F5D6020 version 1 and version 3 cards would have a single light on it and the F5D6020 version 2 card has two lights.  On top of the F5D6020 version 1 card, it would be printed as PCMCIA and
> 
> on the F5D6020 version 3 card, it would be printed as Card Bus
> 
> If it is confirmed to be Version 3, then the chipset is Realtek, and you
> ...

 

 *Realtek wrote:*   

> Dear Sir,
> 
> Sorry for the inconvenience.
> 
> The driver is not ready yet. I hope it will be released in 5/M.

 

Does anyone have any ideas when/how long "5/M" is?

----------

## pakkypnut

Well, some good news for you at least, I have just installed the ndiswrapper from sourceforge, the card works well and so far no crashes have been experienced, I am still working on a better start and stop script, but so far I am happy with what I have. look for the wrapper at 

http://sourceforge.net/projects/ndiswrapper/

Make sure you have the wireless tools installed, this uses ifconfig, after some startup probs, i found that you will have to set txpower=auto before it works properly, this is not evident in the docs.

if you need, I can post my startup script later if needed

----------

## milkman4

I was hoping that it would not come down to having to use the ndiswrapper.  I would appreciate it very much if you could post your final config file.  Perhaps a short guide to go with (if it's needed?)

In the mean while I'll try to keep my eyes open for a native driver.  The problem with the ndiswrapper is as long as people use it they wont ask manufacturers for drivers, and the manufacturers wont produce them!  Meh!

Cheers for the help, I'll have a look later.

----------

## pakkypnut

ok, heres my "wlanup" script, its fairly straight forward, or at least it'll fill a hole for now. you should note that for some reason I could not get wep working properly.

#!/bin/sh

/sbin/modprobe ndiswrapper

/sbin/iwconfig wlan0 mode ad-hoc

/sbin/iwconfig wlan0 nick "your_computer name_here"

/sbin/iwconfig wlan0 essid "your_network_name_here"

/sbin/iwconfig wlan0 rate 11M

/sbin/iwconfig wlan0 key open   #wep hex key supposed to go here, but won't work

/sbin/iwconfig wlan0 channel 11

#/sbin/iwconfig wlan0 txpower on - tried turning it on, found auto was better

/sbin/iwconfig wlan0 txpower auto

#/sbin/iwconfig wlan0 commit - just like a politician, won't commit to anything - doesn't work

/sbin/iwconfig #this is only here to check if working, ok to remove

/sbin/ifconfig wlan0 up #enable the card

/sbin/dhclient wlan0 #I use dhcp, but you can also set a static IP here

                                # use ifconfig wlan0 xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx

I am still working on a shut down script, but i'm in no hurry, I usually shut down with the card in place.

Keep an eye out for the proper drivers, I am currently trying to compile the one from Andres Salomon  <dilinger@voxel.net> into the kernel, so far it compiles, but i haven't got around to testing yet. Rumour is Belkin are going to produce a linux driver for this card, but don't hold your breath..  :Confused: 

hope this helps

----------

## jjstickel

OK, I have the same card with the same issues (F5D6020 v3).  Which windows drivers are you using with ndiswrapper?

When I try the driver off the CD, the card is recognized but basically doesn't work at all.  iwconfig shows the card, but I can't change any of the parameters; e.g. 'iwconfig wlan0 essid "network"' does nothing.  When I use the drivers from the realtek website, the card is not recognized.  I am using ndiswrapper-0.8 and gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.7-r11.

Thanks!

----------

## pakkypnut

all I can suggest is use the windows drivers that came with the card. As far as ndiswarpper is concerned... read the docs! it is fairly starightforward, once you have installed ndiswrapper type:

>ndiswrapper -i

this will lead you through various prompts to install the windows drivers

if it doesn't work, you may have to consider recompiling the Kernel, ensuring radio support is configured, (i'm told this is necessary, but i never did it, maybe luck of the draw?   :Wink:  )

make sure you have wireless tools and dhclient installed.

trying running the above script as root once the card has been installed, hopefully you should be up and running.....

on a final note, get rid of the realtek drivers for now - they'll only confuse the system...

----------

